# What Soldering Iron?



## Danintex (Sep 23, 2005)

I did a search and came up empty, so I thought I'd ask. What soldering iron works the best for removing and replacing LEDs from their homes? I would like to start doing some of my own mods- any other tips would be greatly appreciated. BTW: under $100 would be nice, too.


----------



## greenLED (Sep 23, 2005)

I use a 25W iron I got at Sears. Works very well, but I had to file the tip down so I could work with the kind of small parts we use for lights (sammies, converters, etc.)


----------



## .308 (Sep 23, 2005)

If you're asking about removing them from stars any kind will do. After you un-solder the leads you will need to bend the star to "break" the glue bond to the emitter. The emitter should then fall or be easily pushed off the star. 

As far as soldering irons go - if you're trying to stay under $100 - I would look at a Hakko. You can find 'em at All-spec as well as other places. I use one and think they are great for the money.

Good Luck,
Chris
.308


----------



## bwaites (Sep 23, 2005)

For that money, hard to beat the Hakko 936. Pick up a couple extra tips, both smaller and bigger for it and you'll be set.

I would also recommend the gold tip cleaner also.

Bill


----------



## greenLED (Sep 23, 2005)

While you're at it, get some solder flux (cleans and makes solder flow much easier) and a copper-braided solder wick (to remove extra solder).


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm really hot on spring-loaded desoldering vacuums. Love those things.


----------



## PEU (Sep 23, 2005)

There was an before and after in my life the day I purchased a soldering station  , awesome tool if you solder frequently. 

Mine is a Goot RX-711AS


Pablo


----------



## Danintex (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks! I do alot of soldering for 2-way radio installs so I'm familiar with the principle, but the only guns I ever use are the large ones. Might have to check out the vacuum, too. Is $79.00 a good price for the Hakko 936?


----------



## James S (Sep 25, 2005)

I have a Soloman (I think) with a digital readout. Would have fallen right into your price range, but I can't remember now where I ordered it from. it's been great though!

With any higher end iron you will be able to change tips to get to the right size or shape for what you're doing. Any of the above mentioned ones should probably be fine.

The best thing about a temp controlled tip is how fast they heat up. I dont need to waste it or wait more than 30 seconds from when I switch it on till it's ready to use. My old 20 watter pencil style one from radio shack took forever to get hot so I was tempted to just leave it on even when I was half an hour from the next solder joint. But these heat up right away.

Make sure it has a place for a sponge and make sure you use it. Wipe the tip each time you pick it up and each time you set it down.

And i'll second the suggestion of getting an extra pot of solder flux. i put a very tiny dab on things prior ro soldering and it just takes the heat faster, flows better and overall works nicer with a bit of extra flux.

course, if you use too much it can be a mess so be sure to clean it off with a little rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Darell (Sep 27, 2005)

Started with Radio Shack pen iron, quickly changed up to a Hakko, and now use a Metcal. Oooh. There just ain't no going back! Now each tip costs me substantially more than my entire first iron.

For the money, the Hakko is a great tool. Just don't borrow a Metcal, and you're good to go.


----------



## RA40 (Sep 27, 2005)

Am kinda curious also...

This older disussion came up:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/archive/index.php/t-32657.html

The Hakko site listed comparable stations and I was :huh: at some of the prices for these things. I wont list the Metcal.   Obviously, these seem way more than I as a hobbyist would need, I tend to see what else is out there for a comparison. (A good tool goes a long way so I attempt to buy something I won't have to replace as I perform more tasks. YMMV) 

In searching I found these on that auction site:

Edsyn 971
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7550001775&fromMakeTrack=true

Hakko FP102
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7550001775&fromMakeTrack=true

The CSI basic and digital:
http://www.circuitspecialists.com/prod.itml/icOid/7307
http://www.circuitspecialists.com/prod.itml/icOid/7508


----------

